# Is lubricating your cubes good or bad for them?



## cubedude456 (Aug 18, 2009)

As all good cubers know that when speedsolving there is the occasional time when the cube pops now whenever i speedsolve with my 3x3 that i have modded with my special mod the cube tends to pop now my family always gives me crap about putting silicon in my cubes now if you have a take on if lubing your cubes is bad or good for them post a reply in the replies down below


----------



## cubedude456 (Aug 18, 2009)

cubedude456 said:


> As all good cubers know that when speedsolving there is the occasional time when the cube pops now whenever i speedsolve with my 3x3 that i have modded with my special mod the cube tends to pop now my family always gives me crap about putting silicon in my cubes now if you have a take on if lubing your cubes is bad or good for them post a reply in the replies down below



Don't talk big about cubes if you can't solve a cube


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 18, 2009)

Lubing your cube is good, if you use the right lubricant.
Although, I don't think lube stops your cube from popping.
If its a DIY then you'll just need to tighten it.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Lubrication


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 18, 2009)

:fp at this thread.


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 18, 2009)

:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp Also, this is in the wrong forum... :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 18, 2009)

I LOL'd at this fail


----------



## piemaster (Aug 18, 2009)

Lol, silicone to prevent popping?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 19, 2009)

cubedude456 said:


> cubedude456 said:
> 
> 
> > As all good cubers know that when speedsolving there is the occasional time when the cube pops now whenever i speedsolve with my 3x3 that i have modded with my special mod the cube tends to pop now my family always gives me crap about putting silicon in my cubes now if you have a take on if lubing your cubes is bad or good for them post a reply in the replies down below
> ...



WTF?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 19, 2009)

cubedude456 said:


> As all good cubers know that when speedsolving there is the occasional time when the cube pops now whenever i speedsolve with my 3x3 that i have modded with my special mod the cube tends to pop now my family always gives me crap about putting silicon in my cubes now if you have a take on if lubing your cubes is bad or good for them post a reply in the replies down below



Massive run on sentence. Um i dont think lubing helps to prevent pops. Lubing your cube is good though?


----------



## cubedude456 (Aug 19, 2009)

To lukemayn your sying i a total WTFX10 my saying makes more sence


----------



## piemaster (Aug 19, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> cubedude456 said:
> 
> 
> > cubedude456 said:
> ...



lol, he said that he couldn't solve a cube.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 19, 2009)

piemaster said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > cubedude456 said:
> ...



No, rather than edit his first post, he quoted it and tried to indicate he only wanted advice from people who can actually solve cubes. (I was confused at first too.)


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 19, 2009)

cubedude456 said:


> As all good cubers know that when speedsolving there is the occasional time when the cube pops now whenever i speedsolve with my 3x3 that i have modded with my special mod the cube tends to pop now my family always gives me crap about putting silicon in my cubes now if you have a take on if lubing your cubes is bad or good for them post a reply in the replies down below





cubedude456 said:


> To lukemayn your sying i a total WTFX10 my saying makes more sence



to cubedude your sying lukemayns sying make less cense but rly lukemayns saying makes more sence.


Understand?


----------



## fundash (Aug 19, 2009)

:fp at this thread...lame...:fp^infinity


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 19, 2009)

Hm, wet lubes have a sticky-ness or a surface tension which provides a next to negligible resistance to pops.

But, it's not significant enough to cause any significant benefit.
Perhaps its worth noting?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 19, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I LOL'd at this fail



Same =p

Also, sorry, but this is the second thread I've found neccesary to use the facepalm...

:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## oneofthosedudes (Aug 19, 2009)

lubing the cubes make them faster, but after a while, some gunk builds up inside and you gotta clean it out. also, if you dont use pure silicone, and you get it on the stickers, they start to peel.

if you have a DIY cube, tighten it a little, and it will pop less. try watching the youtube video by monkeydude1313 about setting equal tensions. (im assuming you have a DIY, because i cant imagine that you managed to loosen a store cube to the popping point. XD)


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 19, 2009)

Come back when you're less difficult to understand.


----------



## shelley (Aug 20, 2009)

cubedude456 said:


> To lukemayn your sying i a total WTFX10 my saying makes more sence



Was that English?

Keep going like this and you'll be looking at a tempban. Consider yourself warned.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 20, 2009)

Actually I do think lube helps a little in prevent popping, for certain cubes. It makes turning smoother which means you use less energy to turn, and that reduces pops. Lubing also reduces lockups which, in my opinion, reduce pops.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 21, 2009)

At Nationals, the combined genius of Richard Meyer and Dan Cohen made me realize something. Just lube your puzzles. Don't think, just go for it. All my puzzles are awesome now.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 21, 2009)

Please use punctuation next time.
Lubrication is a good thing for your cube, provided you use the right lube. Heavy Duty Silicone CRC works best for me. It will make you cube easier to turn, at the least. Just try, and if all fails you can always clean out your cube.


----------

